
This is a webpage (2013) - jkuria
https://justinjackson.ca/words.html
======
Svenstaro
Ironically, I couldn't read anything on my mobile client because the text was
so small since the site isn't responsive.

~~~
bjpbakker
On iOS it is perfectly readable in both Firefox and Safari.

------
okket
See also previous discussion from 5 years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5913381](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5913381)
(420 comments)

------
matthoiland
This is a reply.

